# New Ooth Journal



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey friends just wanting to let you know that i will be getting a couple of ooths in the next month and wanted to make this a journal like entry for them. The first ooth is going to be a ghost mantis ooth that i will be receiving from @MantisGirl13, and i will plan on raising and selling the nymphs once i can sex them &amp; only plan on keeping 2 pairs for future breeding. The other ooth i am receiving from a Facebook group member &amp; the species of that ooth is Neodanuria Bolouana the Giant African Twig Mantis which from what little there is online about it seems to be a rare mantis so that en devour should be pretty fun and educational.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 27, 2018)

Good luck with your ooths?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 27, 2018)

Again, congratulations on your ooths, @Ziiggy's Insectarium! The ghost female was mated last night, and I am fattening her up so she will lay! I hope it is a big ooth!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Sep 28, 2018)

Fingers crossed @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

No ooth yet, but it should be soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Sep 28, 2018)

excited. now when mine start laying ooths do they need any special size of branch or stick? i read some where they need like  1/4 inchish diameter stick or branch to lay their ooths


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 28, 2018)

My female has laid on a really thin stick, medium sized stick, a large stick, they really don't care.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Sep 29, 2018)

well thats good enough for me lol


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 29, 2018)

They are pretty easy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 11, 2018)

So update: I got the ooths and i put one into a bigger delicup and put damps towels on the bottom and have them sitting on a heat mat right now and will be fixing my closet with a new heating lamp and bulb i bought so as to keep the temp in that area at 75 the best i can. if not i might have to make an incubation chamber of some sorts


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sounds like a great setup!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 25, 2018)

So update on the ooths the ghost ooth seems to be doing fine and my Giant East African Stick Mantis has been dropping larval or premature nymphs so hoping that it will make it in time to hatch properly so that way I can sell a rarer species of mantises to the community.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok. I hope they both hatch well for you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

@Ziiggy's Insectarium any update?


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Nov 13, 2018)

Major said:


> @Ziiggy's Insectarium any update?


actually just had the ghost ooth hatch only two right now so thinking it might be a sparatic hatching and nothing yet on the african twigs


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> actually just had the ghost ooth hatch only two right now so thinking it might be a sparatic hatching and nothing yet on the african twigs


Still only two?! I hope it hatches more, but I don't know if it will!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Nov 13, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Still only two?! I hope it hatches more, but I don't know if it will!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


if not again no big deal. i atleast have two which makes me happy, would never blame you or anything just somethings you learn by experience. Also those ones that fell did not make it so i would say always use a small sprayer when misting dangling nymphs for future people


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> if not again no big deal. i atleast have two which makes me happy, would never blame you or anything just somethings you learn by experience. Also those ones that fell did not make it so i would say always use a small sprayer when misting dangling nymphs for future people


Thanks. If no more hatch, I can maybe send you a few from my mext hatch for the cost of shipping? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Nov 13, 2018)

sounds like it could be a deal.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok, great! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Nov 13, 2018)

let me know how many hatch and ill try and snag a couple from you. Also if you do ship to me now you should probably put heating packs in it and i can pay the extra for those if you want


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> let me know how many hatch and ill try and snag a couple from you. Also if you do ship to me now you should probably put heating packs in it and i can pay the extra for those if you want


Ok. I would include a heat pack anyway! We should probably take this to the PM,

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Nov 13, 2018)

yep. will update when other ooth hatches or if more ghosts pop out


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> yep. will update when other ooth hatches or if more ghosts pop out


I hope so!

- MantisGirl13


----------

